

Agamemnon 0.3.0.0: A graph database built on top of cassandra - brugidou
http://pypi.python.org/pypi/agamemnon/0.3.0.0

======
endgame
This is just about the best "new version" headline I've seen, since it has the
name of the project, the version, and _what the thing actually is_.

------
Fenn
Anyone had any practical experience with this?

I'm somewhat skeptical of the practicality of a graph database backed by a
network-connected datastore (as distinct from a graph database exposed over a
network interface, ie: neo4j) due to the inevitable latency when traversing
the graph.

Also the practicality of scale-out using an ostensibly sharded datastore
(cassandra) for a structure that's notoriously difficult to shard meaningfully
(graph).

~~~
rjurney
It's going to be slow for global algorithms in large graphs, and fast for
local traversals in any graph. Which is the best you can hope for, and they're
probably close to the state of the art at doing both in one DB.

------
jmags
The joke in the name of this project makes me really uncomfortable.

~~~
boyter
For those not in the know Agamemnon took Cassandra (daughter of Priam king of
Troy) as his concubine in the Iliad, hence the "on" pun.

I'm with you though. As much as I love projects with Classical History names
this title makes it just a little creepy.

------
jimbokun
Says inspired by neo4j, any reason to use this over neo4j? Any benefits from
being build on top of Cassandra?

~~~
sgk284
Neo4j is limited to the ram available on a single machine. Cassandra can scale
across many machines. You won't get nearly the same performance though as you
would with neo4j.

~~~
pjscott
Small correction: neo4j is limited to the resources of a single machine, but
the database doesn't need to fit in RAM. You will see a significant slowdown
once your data gets too big for RAM, but neo4j has put a fair amount of effort
into efficient caching.

